# Who is eligible for FEIE (Foreign Earned Income Exclusion)



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

You can use the bona fide residence test OR physical presence test to determine whether you are eligible to use the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion or not.


*Bona Fide Residence test: *Were you a registered resident and subject to local income taxes in your host country for at least a full calendar year? Then you can claim the FEIE for up to the maximum amount ($108,700).
*Physical Presence Test: *You will need to be outside of the US for 330 full days in a consecutive 12 month period, that begins or ends in the tax year. If yes, you qualify for the FEIE. Depending on your qualifying period, you may have to prorate the maximum FEIE amount you can take. 
Are you qualified to use the FEIE? If so, you may be eligible for foreign housing deductions, which can help you reduce tax liability even more! For example, the Foreign Housing Exclusion can exclude qualified housing expenses like rent, utilities, or repairs from taxation.


----------

